# срубывать



## enots

"срубывать" - искал это слово во всех словарях - не нашел.
Также нет и "вырубливать" - хотя на мой взгляд, такое-то слово точно есть. Какие будут идеи, корректно ли применять "срубливать"?

спасибо за ответы


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Срубывать я тоже не нашел, хотя и сам употребляю. Но, похоже, его всегда можно заменить словом рубить.

Срубывать молодые побеги ели плохо, поскольку это ведет к уничтожению лесных массивов.
Рубить молодые побеги ели плохо, поскольку это ведет к уничтожению лесных массивов.

Действительно, это получается какой-то гибрид слов "рубить" и "сруби" !?


----------



## Awwal12

Есть вполне литературные глаголы "рубить", "срубить" и "срубать". Зачем вам еще какие-то глаголы-мутанты - тайна сия велика есть.


----------



## Awwal12

P.s.: Есть ещё глагол "рубать", но у него несколько иные значения. Кроме того, теоретически возможно образование глагола "рубывать" ("случалось, рубывал я и деревья"), но на практике таковой мне не встречался в литературе ни разу.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Awwal12 said:


> P.s.: Есть ещё глагол "рубать", но у него несколько иные значения. Кроме того, теоретически возможно образование глагола "рубывать" ("случалось, рубывал я и деревья"), но на практике таковой мне не встречался в литературе ни разу.



Уж лучше так, случалось, порубывал я и деревья.


----------



## Maroseika

Вы пытаетесь образовать от "срубать" новый глагол с помощью суффикса повторяющегося действия -ива/-ыва по модели: лежать - леживать, быть - бывать, пить - пивать. Вы уверены, что хотите выразить именно такое действие?
Так или иначе, это не литературная форма (дырка в языке, заменяемая окказионализмом).


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Срубывать, я так понимаю, действие менее частое чем рубить, носит случайный, не систематический, характер.

Например, курить вредно для здоровья (систематически).
Но, покуривать не так вредно для здоровья (снимает стресс).


----------



## enots

maroseika said:


> Вы пытаетесь образовать от "срубать" новый глагол с помощью суффикса повторяющегося действия -ива/-ыва по модели: лежать - леживать, быть - бывать, пить - пивать. Вы уверены, что хотите выразить именно такое действие?
> Так или иначе, это не литературная форма (дырка в языке, заменяемая окказионализмом).



Да, я хотел именно это сказать: "местное население не срубывет деревья, а, преимущественно, пересаживает"
Если здесь применять "не срубают деревья" - звучит более, на мой взгляд не по русски ...


----------



## estreets

enots said:


> Да, я хотел именно это сказать: "местное _население не срубывет деревья, а, преимущественно, пересаживает_"
> Если здесь применять "не срубают деревья" - звучит более, на мой взгляд не по русски ...


Хм... не знаю, кому как, а мне кажется эта фраза  не просто корявой, я, пардон, вообще не могу понять, "что автор хотел сказать".


----------



## Awwal12

пилить - спилить - спиливать (не "спилять"!)
молить - вымолить - вымаливать (не "вымолять"!)
однако:
рубить - срубить - срубать (не "срубывать!")
учить - научить - научать (не "научивать"!)
тупить - затупить - затуплять (не "затупывать" и даже не "затупливать"!)
Пара несовершенного вида, обозначающая многократное совершенное действие, образуется по-разному, но строго единообразно для каждого глагола.
Заметьте, что потенциально возможные глаголы "пиливать", "маливать", а также "учивать", "рубывать" и пр. не имеют к этому отношения, обозначая подчеркнуто многократное несовершенное действие. Правда, глаголы этого типа ныне вообще крайне малоупотребимы, за исключением глаголов восприятия ("видывать", "слыхивать" и пр.) и некоторых других.


----------



## morzh

I'll be honest - this is the 1-st time ever I see the word.
Never heard, never read.

By the way it uses the suffix/prefix to me it implies "non-intensive continuous" action. 
Like "Коли тебе нечего делать, возьми вон топорик, и начинай потихонечку срубывать эти сучки".
That is the job requested is not strenuous, and will take some time.

But it's just a guess.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Так или иначе, это не литературная форма (дырка в языке, заменяемая окказионализмом).


Ув. Maroseika, но ведь никакой семантической "дырки" нет. Есть просто потенциально возможная, но несуществующая морфологическая структура, и не существует она потому, что многократное совершенное действие здесь выражается не вставкой суффикса "ив"/"ыв", а простой сменой главного глагольного суффикса (с "и" на "а").


----------



## Awwal12

morzh said:


> Like "Коли тебе нечего делать, возьми вон топорик, и начинай потихонечку срубывать эти сучки".
> That is the job requested is not strenuous, and will take some time.


Нету такого глагола в русском, ув. Morzh. Как нету глаголов "научивать", "вырубывать", "забеживать" ("забегивать") и т.п.


----------



## morzh

awwal12 said:


> Нету такого глагола в русском, ув. Morzh. Как нету глаголов "научивать", "вырубывать", "пролётывать", "забеживать" ("забегивать") и т.п.




А я разве с этим спорю? Я тоже говорю - не стречал. Читай - нету. Но в разговорной форме наверняка люди где-то пользуются, и это-то я и попытался угадать.

В русском и слова "рость" вот нету. Но в моей родной станице, (та самая, которая только что прогремела на всю Ивановскую в центральной прессе) им пользовались вовсю. И, следовательно, кто-то где-то когда-то может спросить, что оно означает - люди ведь, его употребляя, пытаются донесть  некую полезную информацию; что ж? разве это причина сказать им - "нет! На это мы пойтить не могем! Раз нету такого слова, то и выяснять евойное значение мы не станем" ". А информация уйдет бесполезно повышать энтропию Вселенной.


----------



## Awwal12

Morzh, мы говорим о стандартном русском языке. Ни я, ни, полагаю, вы - не специалисты по разговорным диалектам. Но в стандартном русском такого глагола нет и, что характерно, быть не может (причины я указал выше).


----------



## morzh

Awwal,

Я отвечал на первую часть вопроса: "искал в словарях - не нашел".

Будь вопрос "есть ли такое слово в стандартном русском? Если нет - хрен с ним, пояснений не нужно", я бы и беспокоиться не стал.


----------



## Wertis

enots said:


> "срубывать" - искал это слово во всех словарях - не нашел.
> Также нет и "вырубливать" - хотя на мой взгляд, такое-то слово точно есть. Какие будут идеи, корректно ли применять "срубливать"?
> 
> спасибо за ответы



The word "срубывать" doesn't exist in Russian. It sounds as a mistake. Nor does "вырубливать" is used in my language. "Срубливать" is also a nonsense in Russian. The meanings themsleves are transparent, but the words should be slightly changed. I suggest you try one of the following verbs instead of yours: *рубить, срубить, зарубить, перерубить*.


----------



## Awwal12

> I suggest you try one of the following verbs instead of yours: рубить, срубить, зарубить, перерубить.


The topicstarter needed a verb for repeated prefective action, so verbs of the perfective aspect (срубить, зарубить, перерубить) won't do at all (unlike the verb срубать, which should do; I don't know why the topicstarter dislikes it).


----------



## Maroseika

awwal12 said:


> Ув. Maroseika, но ведь никакой семантической "дырки" нет. Есть просто потенциально возможная, но несуществующая морфологическая структура, и не существует она потому, что многократное совершенное действие здесь выражается не вставкой суффикса "ив"/"ыв", а простой сменой главного глагольного суффикса (с "и" на "а").


Конечно, семантической дырки нет. Есть морфологическая или грамматическая, не знаю как лучше назвать. Просто данная семантическая конструкция не может быть выражена в литературном языке одним словом.
Ведь "срубать" вовсе не эквивалентно "срубывать", поскольку первое означает непрерывное действие, а второе - прерывное (повторяющееся). Поэтому нужная семантика в данном случае достигается только словосочетаниями: частенько срубать, иногда срубать и т.п.


----------



## Sobakus

Если у этих суффиксов одинаковая семантика, то как объяснить видать/видывать? Соглашусь с тем, что некая дырка всё-таки есть.


----------



## Awwal12

> Ведь "срубать" вовсе не эквивалентно "срубывать", поскольку первое означает непрерывное действие, а второе - прерывное (повторяющееся).


Давайте всё-таки разберёмся.
Рубить - простое (несовершенное) действие.
Срубить - перфектное (совершенное) действие. Маркируется префиксом.
Срубать - многократное перфектное действие. Маркируется изменением главного суффикса при наличии префикса.
Рубывать - многократное простое действие (поскольку же многократность в русском обычно выражается простыми имперфектными глаголами и дополнительно почти никогда не выделяется - редкая конструкция). Маркируется введением суффикса "ыв" в базовый глагол (без префиксов, но с изменением главного суффикса).
По той же форме мы получим "учить"-"изучить"-"изучать"-"учивать" и пр.

Теперь разберём другое семейство глаголов, другого типа.
Пилить - простое (несовершенное) действие.
Спилить - перфектное (совершенное) действие. Маркируется префиксом.
Спиливать - многократное перфектное действие. Маркируется, во-первых, изменением главного суффикса, а во-вторых, введением суффикса "-ив-", но опять же при наличии префикса.
Пиливать - многократное простое действие . Маркируется введением суффикса "ив" в базовый глагол (без префиксов) и изменением главного суффикса.
По той же форме мы получим "курить"-"выкурить"-"выкуривать"-"куривать" и пр.

Получаем, что вся разница в том, что при обозначении многократного перфекта в одних глаголах ("спиливать", "сваливать") дополнительный суффикс кратности вводится (это, если угодно, уже получается избыточное кодирование), в другие - нет ("срубать", "сдавать"), но во временном отношении обе конструкции идентичны.


> Если у этих суффиксов одинаковая семантика, то как объяснить видать/видывать?


Так там нет префикса. Соответственно, и обозначается многократное имперфектное действие. Именно так и обозначается, всегда (!) с введением "-ыв-"/"-ив-". Но это совсем другие и очень редкие глаголы, о чем было сказано выше несколько раз.


----------

